# Spain sites near Almeria



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Does anyone know of sites near Almeria that are good & can take a 30ft RV & be open in the winter. Near the coast would be good but any info will be great. 8) 

Thanks

Keith H


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Nothing on the MHF's site data base?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

I will be watching the responses with interest. 

Sorry I do not know any sites but we know this area. A couple of years ago Shona and I visited many different areas of Spain with a view to buying a house there. Almeria was one of our favourites


stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Keith said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone know of sites near Almeria that are good & can take a 30ft RV & be open in the winter. Near the coast would be good but any info will be great. 8)
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Keith,

This is a good site HERE for locating sites in Spain.

Garrucha & Mojacer are two popular areas you could consider, when do you plan to leave :?:

The sites in all the popular areas will be filling up quickly now and finding space for a 30ft van could mean a bit of searching. You will always find a pitch but it might not be what you would like.  

Safe travelling 

Don


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

We spent 5 winters at Camping Roquetas www.campings.net/rocquetas Despite rumours the site is still open. There are overhead bars for summer shade but the site will remove them if need be. The can cater for large vans but it could be a bit tight. Alternatively try camping Cabo de Gata. Both are close to the beach such as it is bot Roquetas iis best for shops restaurants and entertainment.
Enjoy your winter I'm grounded because the wife wants to work so we're facing another winter in Guernsey!
Regards, Steve


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Steve,

That link didn't work try this one http://www.campingroquetas.com/b1_en.htm


----------

